# Nemesis



## bruins004 (May 30, 2006)

After having these parts for about a month, I finally got half-way through building my 2nd rig.

AMD 3700+ (939) Retail
Abit KN8 SLI
2 x 1GB OCZ Platinum
XTASY X800 128mb
Creative Labs SoundBlaster LIVE!
250 WD Cavaliar
Lite On DVD RW Drive
Lite On Combo Drive
Antec TruePower 550W PSU
2.1 Logitech Speakers
NZXT Nemesis Elite Case (w/ 3 120mm fans and temp controller)

So far I put everything in (except the CPU heatsink since I need to get some Artic Silver 5).  I then hooked up all of the temp. controls to Motherboard and PSU.  For every wire connected, I used electrical tape to help with wire management.  I will post pics once I get some more wire management done this weekend.  I gotta say that the temp controller adds a sh*t load of wires.


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Nemesis881 (Jul 23, 2006)

Lolz I've seen the Elite Nemesis case. VERY NICE.  As you can see i wanted it but i didnt have enough money  

(p.s. MY NAME IS NEMES1S)


----------

